# Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr



## Trollwut (8. Februar 2016)

Hallo Allerseits,

Die Raubfischschonzeit hat begonnen, für mich ist das immer der "Startschuss" in einen neuen Zyklus "Angeljahr".
Der beginnt bei mir traditionell mit dem Feedern, von Februar bis ca. Ende März ist das meine Technik der Wahl, um den meisten Erfolg zu haben.

Da es eventuell ja auch anderen so geht wie mir, würde ich mich freuen, wenn wir hier einige Tipps und "Grundregeln" zusammentragen könnten, die für das erfolgreiche Feedern von Februar bis April wichtig sind. #h


----------



## Mutzenbacher (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

He, he,

hier in Ba Wü feedere ich bis 15. Mai. Zwangspause.

Ganz wichtig finde ich grundelfreie oder -arme Gewässer, sonst wackelt die Spitze bevor der Korb aufschlägt und dann kannste eingentlich einpacken, oder die Teile als Köderfisch einfrieren.


----------



## Fr33 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Gerade im Winter ist es noch wichtiger sein Futter zu konzentrieren.Wahre Futterhügel wie im Sommer sind hier fehl am Platz.


Daher lieber weniger füttern - (kleinere Körbe nutzen oder intervalle eben etwas drosseln) und immer mit Clip werfen. Je kälter das Wasser umso träger die Fische....


----------



## Trollwut (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Danke euch beiden schonmal!

Mein wichtigster Tipp ist es, flexibel zu bleiben, wenig Gepäck mitzunehmen. Bekomme ich nach 30-60 Minuten keinen biss, dann wechsle ich komplett die Stelle. Gerade im Februar stehen die Weißfische häufig noch eng zusammen auf kleiner Fläche und ziehen nicht weit umher. Es ist also wichtig die Fische zu finden. Ich hatte schon häufig den Fall, dass ich zuvor bereits 4 oder 5 Stellen komplett ohne Biss befischt hatte und dann bei der nächsten Stelle fast auf Anhieb Bisse bekam.


----------



## Fr33 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Hmm den Tipp mit dem Umziehen ist so gar nicht meins bzw. habe ich bei (richtig) kaltem Winterwetter oder halt generell bei kaltem Wasser eher andere Erfahrungen gemacht.


Meist dauert es beim Feedern mal gut 1Std bis die ersten Fische am Platz sind. Teils gehts erst nach 1,5h los. Ist halt alles sehr Wasser und Wetter abhängig. Im mildem Frühjahr hat man mehr Aktivität am Wasser und da kann man eher nen Spot-Hopping machen. Ist nur meine persönliche Ansicht.


Hier noch ein Tipp für sehr beissfaule Fische: Man kaufe Sich im nxt Discounter ein Glas Kaffeweisser und packe das mit zum Feedern ein. Sollte sich beim Angeln gar nix bewegen. Dann vor der nächsten Korbfüllung einen Esslöffel Michpulver auf den Futter kippen. Nicht vermischen. Dann das Häufchen mit Futter in den Korb pressen und auswerfen.


Unter Wasser ergibt das ne schöne Wolke! Da macht ganz schon was her


----------



## ulli1958m (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Tipp für sehr beissfaule Fische: Man kaufe Sich im nxt Discounter ein Glas Kaffeweisser und packe das mit zum Feedern ein. Sollte sich beim Angeln gar nix bewegen. Dann vor der nächsten Korbfüllung einen Esslöffel Michpulver auf den Futter kippen. Nicht vermischen. Dann das Häufchen mit Futter in den Korb pressen und auswerfen.
> 
> 
> Unter Wasser ergibt das ne schöne Wolke! Da macht ganz schon was her


Kaffeeweisser wollte ich auch testen.....aber ich habe bislang kein Produkt in den Supermärkten gefunden was auch *kaltwasserlöslig* ist.

 Daher rühre ich mein Futter z. T. mit normaler Milch an...gibt auch eine schöne Wolke 

 |wavey:


----------



## Fr33 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Das mit Milchpulver hatte ich bisher nur im Spätsommer getestet - kann sein, dass das Wasser hier noch wärmer war ....


----------



## Stoney0066 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Das mit dem Platzwechsel ist hier auch ab und an nötig. Da beisst es wirklich stundenlang gar nicht und 10 Meter weiter beissts wie blöd.
Ich leg am Anfang auch immer 2 Ruten aus, eine tiefer, eine flacher. So finde ich schneller raus wo die Fische stehen. Wenns anfängt zu beißen nehm ich in der Regel die wieder raus wo weniger geht. 
Ich füttere maximal 3-4 kleine Körbchen an, das reicht.


----------



## Doms (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Ich nehme in der kälteren jahreszeit auch meistens nur einen kleinen Behäter  gefüllt mit Futter mit ans Wasser ( kleine Tupperbox oder ähnliches).
So kommt man erst garnicht in Versuchung zuviel anzufüttern. Reicht dann meistens für 3 bis 4 Körbchen. Wer natütlich oft den Platz wechselt wird damit wohl eher weniger auskommen.


----------



## Trollwut (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*



Doms schrieb:


> Ich nehme in der kälteren jahreszeit auch meistens nur einen kleinen Behäter  gefüllt mit Futter mit ans Wasser ( kleine Tupperbox oder ähnliches).



Das kommt natürlich auch immer auf den Fischbestand an. wir haben Massenweise mittlere Brassen, selbst im Winter brauch ich dann mehr Futter, als teilweise im sommer an anderen Gewässern.


@Fr33:
Hängt ja auch immer vom Gewässer ab. Wenn man mal eine Stelle gefunden hat, ist diese meist aber auch in den Folgetagen erfolgsversprechend. Zumindest bei mir der Fall. Dementsprechend ziehe ich lieber öfter um, als mir evtl. den Hintern Platz zu sitzen.|wavey:

Den Kaffeweisser-Tipp probier ich aus - Danke!


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

In dem genannten Zeitraum fische ich nur an sehr übersichtlichen Gewässern, wo ich bequem per Hand anfüttern kann. Im Fluss ist das meistens nur Toastbrot. Sehr sparsam und als kleingezupfte Flocken. In stehenden Gewässern hat sich über die Jahre ein Futter besonders bewährt. Liquidised Lebkuchen - und ein Teig aus dem gleichen Grundstoff als Hakenköder.


----------



## Trollwut (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Ein Tipp, den ich selbst häufiger beachten sollte:
Die Bremse vor dem Anschlag nicht zu stramm eingestellt haben. Bei kaltem Wasser beißen Karpfen mitunter extrem zaghaft und man könnte meinen eine Rotfeder spiele am Köder. Ist dann die Bremse geschlossen resultiert das in Abriss


----------



## Carsten_ (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ist dann die Bremse geschlossen resultiert das in Abriss



Wie schlägst du denn an? |bigeyes
Okay vielleicht bist du als Raubfischfischer an die harten Hechtmäuler gewöhnt :q


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Wie schlägst du denn an? |bigeyes
> Okay vielleicht bist du als Raubfischfischer an die harten Hechtmäuler gewöhnt :q



Es geht doch nicht um den Anschlag, sondern um die sofort folgende Flucht, wenn ein Karpfen dranhängt. Und da reicht ein 2kg-Exemplar, um bei geschlossener Bremse ein 20er Vorfach zum Reißen zu bringen.


----------



## Trollwut (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es geht doch nicht um den Anschlag, sondern um die sofort folgende Flucht, wenn ein Karpfen dranhängt. Und da reicht ein 2kg-Exemplar, um bei geschlossener Bremse ein 20er Vorfach zum Reißen zu bringen.


Exakt!
Bremse nicht zuknallen, sondern von Anfang an etwas Reserve einplanen.


----------



## Carsten_ (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Hmmm ok die bremse steht bei mir immer (!) unterhalb der verwendeten Schnurstärke. Alles andere macht in meinen Augen wenig Sinn


----------



## bootszander (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Niemals die pinkis vergessen.
In welchem fließgewässer gibt es noch keine gründlinge? (leider).
Die in der winterzeit gefangenen fische haben herrliche farben.


----------



## jhd81 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Aloah zusammen

 mich würde mal interessieren wo ihr im Frühjahr erfolgreicher seit beim feedern. Stehende Gewässer oder doch Fliessgewässer?

 Gruß


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*



bootszander schrieb:


> In welchem fließgewässer gibt es noch keine gründlinge? (leider).



 Du meinst Grundeln.
 Gründlinge sind die hier:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gründling

 Und die sind in einigen Bundesländern mittlerweile aus  ganzjährig geschützt.


----------



## ulli1958m (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Je kälter das Wasser umso träger die Fische....


*Bedeutet das auch das die Vorfachlänge verkürzt werden sollte?*
*Welche Vorfachlängen nutzt ihr?*

Wenn ich im Sommer im DEK feeder habe ich eine Vorfachlänge von 70cm bis 100cm und bekomme auch fast jeden Fisch beim Biss an den Haken.
Zur Zeit wo die Wassertemperatur noch keine 8° erreicht hat bekomme ich vielleicht mal ein, zwei Fische....wenn überhaupt.

#h


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*



jhd81 schrieb:


> Aloah zusammen
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren wo ihr im Frühjahr erfolgreicher seit beim feedern. Stehende Gewässer oder doch Fliessgewässer?
> 
> Gruß



Was mich angeht ganz klar Stillwasser.



ulli1958m schrieb:


> *Bedeutet das auch das die Vorfachlänge verkürzt werden sollte?*
> *Welche Vorfachlängen nutzt ihr?*



Kann man so ganz Pauschal nicht sagen,meiner Meinung nach.
70 cm ist guter Standart ,für Fließ und Stillwasser.
Mit dieser Länge beginne ich Grundsätzlich ,Winter wie Sommer usw.

Hinzugefügt : Sehe ich vielleicht den ersten Biß vielleicht garnicht ,DANN musste was ändern.
Ansonsten 70 cm. und gut ist.


----------



## StegAttack (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Bin ich froh in so eine muntere Diskussion gestolpert zu sein 

Ich wollte nämlich morgen meinen ersten Feeedransitz starten und wollte hier im Forum ein paar Wintertipps einholen. Durch euren Thread habe ich schon viele wertvolle Tipps erhalten! Danke dafür schonmal.

Habe vor einen Poldergraben zu befischen. Im Frühjahr lassen sich an diesem tolle Alande mit der Feedermethode überlisten. Nun ist es allerdings doch noch recht früh im Jahr und die Temperaturen sind in den letzten Tagen wieder an die 0° C Marke gekommen. 

Füttert Ihr stellen im Winter auch schon Tage vorher etwas an oder macht ihr es direkt vorm Ansitz? 

Ich habe gelesen, dass einige mit Brot anfüttern. Macht das auch Sinn wenn ich es zunächst auf eher kleine Fischarten Wie Plötzen abgesehen habe?

Gruß Gü


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*



StegAttack schrieb:


> Füttert Ihr stellen im Winter auch schon Tage vorher etwas an oder macht ihr es direkt vorm Ansitz?
> 
> 
> Ich habe gelesen, dass einige mit Brot anfüttern. Macht das auch Sinn wenn ich es zunächst auf eher kleine Fischarten Wie Plötzen abgesehen habe?
> ...



Hallo Sportsfreund ,
zur deiner ersten Frage : Ich und auch kein anderer Feederangler den ich kenne, füttert vorher an.
geht ja um Weisfisch,Rotaugen ,Brassen usw.

Zu Frage 2 :
Brot ist immernoch ein Top Köder,macht nur kaum einer.

Hinzugefügt : Ich meine jetzt Brot als Hakenköder.
Mit Austeigenden Partikeln ist Vorsicht geboten,denn die ansich immer vorhandene Strömung kann dir die Fische auch weglocken anstett sie anzulocken.


----------



## StegAttack (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Super schnelle Antwort Feederbrassen! Danke

Wenn ich feedern gehe fütter ich auch nicht an. Aber da im Winter die Fische nicht überall anzutreffen sind, dachte ich dass man da mit ein bisschen Futter die Fische im Vorfeld an den Platz locken kann.

Natürlich ist Brot ein super Köder! Aber sättigt das nicht zu viel?


----------



## Andal (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Dann nimm Hanf, der sättigt nicht.


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Jipp ,Brot macht schnell satt,im  Winter immer wenig Gehaltvoll Füttern ,weniger ist da  mehr.
Man will sie ja auch nur anlocken.
Muss aber dazu sagen das ich beim Feedern nie mit Brot angefüttert habe,stelle ich mir auch schwierig bis unmöglich 
vor das dabei ein vernünftiges Ergebnis bei rum kommt.

Lasse mich da aber gerne belehren.


----------



## Andal (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Wenn du mal Feedern abseits der bei uns üblichen Vorgehensweise betrachtest, dann funktioniert Brot sowohl im Feeder, als auch am Haken einwandfrei. Die Engländer machen es uns ja mit dem meshed bread recht anschaulich vor.


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*



Andal schrieb:


> es uns ja mit dem meshed bread recht anschaulich vor.



Werde ich mir ansehen. Danke.


----------



## Trollwut (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> *Bedeutet das auch das die Vorfachlänge verkürzt werden sollte?*
> *Welche Vorfachlängen nutzt ihr?*
> 
> #h



Ich nutze aktuell 70 cm, im Sommer meistens nur rund 30-40cm.
Allerdings variiert das natürlich immer während des Fischens. Sind die Fische zu tief gehakt kürze ich das Vorfach, Krieg ich Fehlbisse wirds länger. etc.



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Hmmm ok die bremse steht bei mir immer (!) unterhalb der verwendeten Schnurstärke. Alles andere macht in meinen Augen wenig Sinn



Ich fische im Winter fast immer Geflochtene, hauptsächlich um die bei mir benötigte Wurfweite zu erreichen, aber auch weil ich mir einbilde, damit die Bisse besser sehen zu können.
Dementsprechend ist die Bremse bei mir auch immer unter der verwendeten Schnurstärke :m



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Muss aber dazu sagen das ich beim Feedern nie mit Brot angefüttert habe,stelle ich mir auch schwierig bis unmöglich
> vor das dabei ein vernünftiges Ergebnis bei rum kommt.
> 
> Lasse mich da aber gerne belehren.



Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass da Brotstücke in einem geschlossenen (Draht)korb gut funktioniert. Allerdings wird dann mit Sicherheit viel von Kleinfischen am Korb rumgespielt.


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt mit Partikeln die zu weit aufsteigen.#h


----------



## Trollwut (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt mit Partikeln die zu weit aufsteigen.#h



Ich friere mir im Sommer gerne Futterballeln ein. Bei uns im See gibt es sehr viele kleine Rotfedern, die sich beim Feedern dann als erste auf die Maden stürzen und Großfische keine Chance haben. Durch schwimmenden, von Hand oder mit der Futterschaufel eingeworfenen "Schneebälle" ziehe ich Kleinfische an die Oberfläche, weg von meinem Köder. Hat bisher gut funktioniert, ist allerdings ganz sicher Gewässerabhängig


----------



## wowa777 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Ich geh morgen das erste Mal an ein stillgewässer feedern... Gebe morgen nen Bericht ab..


----------



## StegAttack (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Ich geh morgen das erste Mal an ein stillgewässer feedern... Gebe morgen nen Bericht ab..




Dann mal Petri Heil Wowa! 



Bin echt gespannt ob beim ersten Ansitz morgen etwas beißt. Eure Tipps nehme ich auf jeden Fall zu Herzen. Werde meine Vorfächer auch erstmal verlängern. Verkürzen kann ich dann ja immernoch.


----------



## Darket (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen hinsichtlich Köderwahl im Winter? Ich frage, weil ich letztes Jahr die Erfahrung gemacht habe als ich mal keine Lebendköder zur Hand hatte, ich gar nix gefangen habe. Habe dann aus lauter Verzweiflung nen halbtoten Regenwurm, den ich in der Nähe gefunden habe aufgezogen und auf meinem Futterplatz direkt damit gefangen. Ging mir auch an anderen Gewässern ähnlich, dass z.B. Mais im Sommer super ging, im Winter aber kaum.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*



Darket schrieb:


> Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen hinsichtlich Köderwahl im Winter? Ich frage, weil ich letztes Jahr die Erfahrung gemacht habe als ich mal keine Lebendköder zur Hand hatte, ich gar nix gefangen habe. Habe dann aus lauter Verzweiflung nen halbtoten Regenwurm, den ich in der Nähe gefunden habe aufgezogen und auf meinem Futterplatz direkt damit gefangen. Ging mir auch an anderen Gewässern ähnlich, dass z.B. Mais im Sommer super ging, im Winter aber kaum.



Wenn ich ab Mitte März an größeren Weihern auf Brassen angle, lege ich manchmal eine Montage mit zwei Dosenmais-Körnern aus und eine andere mit Dendro, sehr sparsam angefüttert mit süßem Futter. Die Fangverteilung ist dann in der Regel 1:10 zugunsten des Dendro.

 Dieses Verhalten trifft im Frühjahr selbst beim Angeln auf Zwergwaller zu.


----------



## Trollwut (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Zu Lebendköder - "Totköder" kann ich nichts sagen, da ich fast immer nur Made fische.
Allerdings zur Ködergröße.

Bei mir gibts selten Bisse auf eine einzelne oder auf 3 oder mehr Maden. Fast ausschließlich 2 Maden fangen. Selbst kleine Rotaugen nehmen eigentlich immer die 2 Maden. 

Warum das so ist ;+


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Mais ist an den Gewässern wo ich angeln gehe eher schlecht, egal welche Jahreszeit. Made ist immer super. Da kommen immer 5 Maden+ auf den Haken. Gibt zwar gelegentlich Fehlbisse, aber wenn was hängt, dann ist es ein vernünftiges Rotauge und kein "Köfi" Ab und zu hat man auch Satzkarpfen als Beifang.


----------



## feederbrassen (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*



Darket schrieb:


> Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen hinsichtlich Köderwahl im Winter? .



Kann den Post von Trllwut unterschreiben,2 Maden fangen eigentlich immer und fleischiges wird in der kalten  Jahreszeit immer bevorzugt.


----------



## exil-dithschi (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*



Darket schrieb:


> Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen hinsichtlich Köderwahl im Winter? Ich frage, weil ich letztes Jahr die Erfahrung gemacht habe als ich mal keine Lebendköder zur Hand hatte, ich gar nix gefangen habe. Habe dann aus lauter Verzweiflung nen halbtoten Regenwurm, den ich in der Nähe gefunden habe aufgezogen und auf meinem Futterplatz direkt damit gefangen. Ging mir auch an anderen Gewässern ähnlich, dass z.B. Mais im Sommer super ging, im Winter aber kaum.


lebendköder gehören für mich immer ins futter und meist auch an den haken.
generell kannst du die fische aber zu jeder zeit an einen köder gewöhnen.
hier bei uns geht dosenmais wie maden, man fängt damit eigentlich nur kleine. 
also muss man entweder futtermais, kidneybohnen, pellets, boilies, oder wie ich erbsen nehmen.


----------



## wowa777 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Also ich war vorhin feedern am stillgewässer 
Als ich heute Morgen aus dem Haus bin hab ich mich schon geärgert... Alles gefroren... Ist ja schonmal kein guter Anfang... Am See hat sich auch nichts getan.. Haufenweise Enten, aber kein einziger biss... 

Ich habe mit MADEN, dendrobenas, Bienenmaden und brot versucht... Ich hab Kaffeeweisser mit auf den futterkorb gelegt. Hat jedoch alles nichts gebracht!



Nur das hier ist auf meinen Köder angesprungen


----------



## ulli1958m (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

@wowa77.....Aber du warst am Wasser und an der frischen Luft #6

#h


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Und der Zweig hat Maß. Wenn du den behutsam trocknest, taug er als Anmachholz fürs Sonnwendfeuer! #6


----------



## Carsten_ (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Ich angele zur Zeit seit November das 10. Mal am gleichen See an der gleichen Stelle...
Mit abnehmender Wassertemperatur seit dem Temperatursturz zur Jahreswende hat sich die Zahl von über 20 Fischen und doppelt soviele Kontakte pro Tag auf mittlerweile 5 Zupfer und 1 Fisch reduziert, Winter ist eine harte Zeit für Angler.

Ich fange meist gegen 11 Uhr an und die einzigen Kontakte kahmen in letzter Zeit erst zur Dämmerung. 
Trotzdem waren es entspannte Angeltage


----------



## AllroundAngler N (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Ich war heute auch mal spontan das erste mal im Jahr feedern, an einem Komplett unbekannten Gewässer. War ganz idyllisch, nur sehr kalt (meine linke Hand kribbelt immernoch). Gefangen hab ich einen 30er Bauernkarpfen auf Tauwurm, aber die Kleinfische waren auch aktiv, meine Köder musste ich alle 10 min wechseln:c.
Aber wenigstens der erste Fisch des Jahres!:vik:


----------



## Trollwut (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Ich habe meine Stellenwechseltechnik heute wieder durchgeführt. Heißt: Ich war jetzt 3 Tage in Folge hintereinander Feedern und habe insgesamt 6 verschiedene Stellen, was Windlage, Wassetiefe und Untergrund angeht, befischt. Vorgestern und gestern habe ich mehrmals Stellen gewechselt, nachdem kaum Fischkontakt kam. Heute brachte direkt die erste Stelle insgesamt 17 Brassen von aktzeptablen Format und einige Fehlbisse.

Vertrete dementsprechend weiterhin die These, dass man nach spätestens 2 Stunden ohne oder mit sehr geringem Fischkontakt die Stelle wechseln sollte.

Des Weiteren waren entweder zwei Maden oder eine Made und ein Maiskorn erfolgreich. Eine Zeit lang fingen zwei Made, dann liefen Made und Maiskorn, dann wieder zwei Maden. Liesen die Bisse nach wurde der Köder gewechselt


----------



## StegAttack (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Ich hab ein paar von euren Tipps beherzigt und konnte direkt am ersten Feederansitz des Jahres auch den ersten Fisch fangen.:vik:
 Die Bisse kamen bei -1° C erst ab 13:00 Uhr bis ca 14:30 Uhr. Vorher und nachher nichts. Ein schönes Rotauge ist leider bei der Landung entkommen. 

Hab noch nie so früh im Jahr Weißfisch gefangen. Also danke nochmal für die Tipps!:k


----------



## Trollwut (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Top!
Erzähl doch mal, was hast du umgesetzt? #h


----------



## Carsten_ (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

echt ma, hau raus


----------



## StegAttack (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

War vergangenes Wochenende nochmal los und konnte noch ein paar Fische fangen. Hab vor zwei Wochen mit dunklem Feederfutter und etwas Hanf ein geangelt. Bei dem Schietwetter ist aber trotz ein paar Bissen nur ein Rotauge an Land gekommen.

Letztes WE habe ich mit hellem Futter (auch mit kleinen Partikeln) mein Glück an einem Binnenhafen versucht. Maden kamen nur an den Haken und nicht ins Futter. Innerhalb von 2 STunden gingen 5 Fische ans Band von denen ich 4 Landen konnte. Davon ein richtig geiles Rotauge von 24 cm. Das Wetter war im Gegensatz zur Vorwoche aber sonnig und windstill am Angeltag. Gehe daher davon aus, dass die Fische dadurch auch aktiver waren.


----------



## Knut82 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Ich würde das Feedern auch mal gerne bei uns im Vereinssee (5-6 ha groß, bis zu 4 Meter tief) ausprobieren. 

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für eine einfache Futtermischung aus Dingen, die man eh zuhause hat? Ich lese immer wieder was von Paniermehl, Vanillezucker und Milch. Lässt sich da was brauchbares raus machen? Welche Hakengröße nehmt ihr für zwei Maden zurzeit? 

Danke schonmal,
Knut


----------



## AllroundAngler N (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*



Knut82 schrieb:


> Ich würde das Feedern auch mal gerne bei uns im Vereinssee (5-6 ha groß, bis zu 4 Meter tief) ausprobieren.
> 
> Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für eine einfache Futtermischung aus Dingen, die man eh zuhause hat? Ich lese immer wieder was von Paniermehl, Vanillezucker und Milch. Lässt sich da was brauchbares raus machen? Welche Hakengröße nehmt ihr für zwei Maden zurzeit?
> 
> ...


Also mit Paniermehl machst du nichts Falsch, geht notfalls auch pur. 
Ich persönlich lass bei kalten Temperaturen Zucker fast immer weg und pack dagen viel Salz rein, auf 1 kilo schon mal 200 gramm, als Gewürz würde ich Paprika oder/und Chilli empfehlen, Anis und Kümmel klappen auch ganz gut
Milch hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass sich der Geruch schön verteilt und das ganze nochmal interesanter wird#6


----------



## feederbrassen (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*



Knut82 schrieb:


> Ich würde das Feedern auch mal gerne bei uns im Vereinssee (5-6 ha groß, bis zu 4 Meter tief) ausprobieren.
> 
> Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für eine einfache Futtermischung aus Dingen, die man eh zuhause hat? Ich lese immer wieder was von Paniermehl, Vanillezucker und Milch. Lässt sich da was brauchbares raus machen? Welche Hakengröße nehmt ihr für zwei Maden zurzeit?
> 
> ...



Etwas zum lesen, http://www.champions-team.de/tipps-und-tricks/profitipps/2008/Futtermehle.php

Ansonsten auch per PN



AllroundAngler N schrieb:


> Also mit Paniermehl machst du nichts Falsch, geht notfalls auch pur.
> Ich persönlich lass bei kalten Temperaturen Zucker fast immer weg und pack dagen viel Salz rein, auf 1 kilo schon mal 200 gramm, als Gewürz würde ich Paprika oder/und Chilli empfehlen, Anis und Kümmel klappen auch ganz gut
> Milch hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass sich der Geruch schön verteilt und das ganze nochmal interesanter wird#6



|bigeyes Gewagte Mischungen  aber wenn es funzt.:q

Für dich auch mal was zum lesen 
http://www.haiders-lockfutterstudio.de/index.php/infos-lockgewuerze


----------



## StegAttack (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Ich greife meist zum Feedern auf ein Grundfutter aus dem Angelladen zurück . Das kostet recht wenig und ich komme damit 2-3 Ansitze aus. Dazu gebe ich dann Zutaten um das Futter etwas lukrativer zu gestalten. Vanillezucker nutze ich recht gerne. Und meist landen auch ein paar Maden im Futter. Jetzt im Winter würde ich auch auf jeden Fall mit Salz arbeiten und die MAden im Futter weg lassen. 

Für zwei Maden nehme ich einen 14er oder 16er Haken.


----------



## wowa777 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Ich nehm immer 8er Haken zum feedern ... Die 16er kriegste doch niemals anständig aus dem Maul raus


----------



## feederbrassen (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Ich nehm immer 8er Haken zum feedern ... Die 16er kriegste doch niemals anständig aus dem Maul raus



Dann solltest du was an deinen Vorfächern ändern.:m


----------



## wowa777 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Dann solltest du was an deinen Vorfächern ändern.:m




Ja im Ernst. Ich werde das jetzt mal am Wochenende probieren... Mit 14er und oder 16er Haken ...
Aber warum so extrem kleine..?


----------



## Roach05 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Wie haltet ihr es zu dieser Jahreszeit mit der Zugabe von Lockstoffen, dosiert ihr eher sparsam oder schießt ihr aus vollen Rohren?


----------



## PAFischer (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Ich bin da Sommer wie Winter sparsam. Hier hilft viel eben nicht viel, sondern hat eher eine Scheuchwirkung.


----------



## Fr33 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*



wowa777 schrieb:


> Ja im Ernst. Ich werde das jetzt mal am Wochenende probieren... Mit 14er und oder 16er Haken ...
> Aber warum so extrem kleine..?




Da man im Winter eher auf kleine Häppchen setzt -  also sagen wir mal 2 Maden oder sowas in der Größenördnung - reicht entsprechend auch ein kleinerer Haken aus!


Wobei meine Standartgrößen beim Feedern immer so zw. 10-14 liegt. Selten mal ein 16er Haken und wenn wirklich große Fische am Platz sind, dann auch mal ein 8er Haken. In der Regel bleibe ich aber bei 10-14.


----------



## Koyote (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Welche hast du denn da genau? Hab bis jetzt die von Cormoran verwendet.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bootszander (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

wowa 777 wir sind uns einig, zwischen 6 und 8 alles andere ist babykram. Wer will schon stichlinge. Selbst bei den felchen oder saiblingen an der selbst gebundenen hegene gehe ich nicht über 8er hinaus.


----------



## feederbrassen (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*



bootszander schrieb:


> wowa 777 wir sind uns einig, zwischen 6 und 8 alles andere ist babykram. Wer will schon stichlinge. Selbst bei den felchen oder saiblingen an der selbst gebundenen hegene gehe ich nicht über 8er hinaus.


Seit wann kann man nur mit einem Anker große Fische fangen#c
Mit so kleinen Haken ,meistens 14er fange ich zu der jetzigen Jahreszeit vom Rotauge bis zum 2 stelligen Karpfen alles.
Je nach Beisverhalten ,Vorfach von ca.70cm 2 Maden drauf fettisch.
Wenn alles passt, Vorfachlänge ,konzentriertes fischen etc..dann sitzen auch die kleinen Haken vorne in der Lippe.

Wozu als mit einem Anker fischen ,zumal sich dieser ganz anders verhält wenn dieser ,,eingesogen "wird und es andererseits schwierig ist den in 2 Maden verschwinden zu lassen ,ohne diese zu Pfählen.
Die Maden sollen sich ja auch noch bewegen können.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*



bootszander schrieb:


> wowa 777 wir sind uns einig, zwischen 6 und 8 alles andere ist babykram. Wer will schon stichlinge. Selbst bei den felchen oder saiblingen an der selbst gebundenen hegene gehe ich nicht über 8er hinaus.



Mach so weiter und es werden dir auch weiterhin gute Bonusfische entgehen.[emoji6]


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

ich fische zwischen 10-16 haken,meine vorfächer gehn von 0,14-0,22mm.

ich binde meine haken alle selber,da ich mit der stärke/länge flexsibler bin aufs beiß verhalten.

meine vorfächer gehn von 0,50,0,65, 1m länge.

zum futter ich habe immer 2 grosse maden dosen in meiner feederbox. 
in der einen ist das futter neutral,in der anderen ist lockstoff drinn.

fange ich von anfang an konstant fische,nach ner zeit wird es weniger wird das futter mit lockstoff gefischt.


habe ich von anfang an keine aktionen, warte ich ca 30-60min  bevor ich das futter wechsel.

was mir immer bonus fische sehr oft bringt, ist das dippen des köders hab ich früher nie geglaubt.


----------



## Koyote (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Hey cool Danke 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## feederbrassen (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> fange ich von anfang an konstant fische,nach ner zeit wird es weniger wird das futter mit lockstoff gefischt.
> 
> Da fange ich an den Hakenköder zu dippen
> 
> ...




Dipps verwende ich jetzt schon seit Mitte der 90er .
Im Stilllwasser ist der Aktionsradius aber eingeschränkt ,
ganz anders im Fließwasser.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Dipps verwende ich jetzt schon seit Mitte der 90er .
> Im Stilllwasser ist der Aktionsradius aber eingeschränkt ,
> ganz anders im Fließwasser.




bei hege fischen,sieht es bei mir auch so aus. 

aber wenn ich alleine bin , teste ich viel mit ködern,zusätzen im futter  u.s.w.

dips fische ich auch schon seit den 90igern,aber mehr im karpfenbereich


----------



## feederbrassen (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Ich teste eigentlich unendwegt und probiere aus ,egal ob Hegefischen oder ob ich alleine bin.
Oft sind es nur Kleinigkeiten ,Veränderungen,die es aber richtig bringen.
Manchmal sind es Nichtigkeiten wie man z.b den Wurm anködert.|bigeyes
Hört sich bescheuert an ,ist aber so.:q


----------



## wowa777 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Ich werde am Samstag mal mit 14er Haken probieren!
Welche Farbe hat denn euer Futter zu der Jahreszeit jetzt ...? Ich habe jetzt 3 verschiedene! In rot gelb und schwarz... Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir ich soll eher das dunklere benutzen. Oder wäre dies auch abhängig vom gewässer ...?


----------



## Fr33 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Starke Kontraste wie Gelb und Rot nehme ich eig nur, wenn ich große Fische selektieren will. Im Winter würde ich eher auf Schwarz oder Braun gehen......Futterfarben sind sehr ergiebig... also sparsam dosieren!


----------



## Trollwut (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Was auch beim abdunkeln hilft und gleich "Geschmack" mit ins Futter bringt:
Wenn man selbst mischt statt Paniermehl nimmt man Laugengebäckmehl. Weiß allerdings nicht, obs das so zu kaufen gibt, stellt die Oma immer selbst her.
Übrigens auch ein hervorragender Tipp für eine köstliche Schnitzelpanade #6


----------



## StegAttack (3. März 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

So ganz langsam werden die Temperaturen etwas wärmer. Vor zwei Wochen hatten wir im Schnitt noch 1-2°C. Nun sind es schon 4-5° C. Hab mir einen kleinen See ausgeguckt an dem ich am Wochenende mein Feederglück versuchen möchte. In fließenden Gewässern beißen die Weißfische noch recht zickig. Vielleicht bringt ein stehendes Gewässer mehr Fangerfolg.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen dies bezüglich?


----------



## feederbrassen (3. März 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Hallo,
naja Vater Rhein ist mein ,,Fließgewässer" und da lass ich es noch bleiben ,das Wasser ist noch zu kalt und die Fische bevorzugen da andere Plätze und selbst wenn man diese gefunden hat ,läuft es eher schleppend.
Aber Warmwassereinläufe sind Top.:q

In dieser Jahreszeit ist mein Vereinsgewässer meine Anlaufstation.
Wenn man den See kennt geht es da fast nach Fahrplan.
Muss aber dazu sagen das die Beißzeiten zeitlich sehr eingeschränkt sind.


----------



## Trollwut (4. März 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wenn man den See kennt geht es da fast nach Fahrplan.



Bei mir leider absolut gar nicht. Obwohl die äußerlichen Bedingungen augenscheinlich gleich bleiben, so sind die Fische heute hier, morgen da. Ich habe das Gefühl ich hüpfe um den See herum und suche mir nen Wolf. Stellen, die an einem Tag hervorragend liefen, bringen am darauffolgenden Tag mit den selben Bedingungen nicht einen Biss ;+


----------



## feederbrassen (4. März 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Vielleicht wechselst du zu schnell den Platz .
Bei uns kann ich die Uhr danach stellen wann es losgeht.


----------



## StegAttack (5. März 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

War heute nochmal los an einen kleineren See. Von 9 Uhr bis 11 Uhr kam  kein Biss und ich wechselte die Gewässerseite. Da kamen dann die Bisse  und auch die Fische. Ungefähr zwei Stunden später blieben die Bisse  wieder aus, doch die Fische habe ich trotz weiterem Spotwechsel nicht  mehr gefunden. War trotzdem ein schöner Tag zum Angeln.


----------



## Trollwut (5. März 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Vielleicht wechselst du zu schnell den Platz .
> Bei uns kann ich die Uhr danach stellen wann es losgeht.



Eher nicht. Habe den Spaß 2x durchgezogen und war 4 Stunden gesessen, weil "Der Platz lief ja die Tage vorher".




StegAttack schrieb:


> Ungefähr zwei Stunden später blieben die Bisse  wieder aus, doch die Fische habe ich trotz weiterem Spotwechsel nicht  mehr gefunden. War trotzdem ein schöner Tag zum Angeln.



Wenn du die Fische schonmal gefunden hast, dann würde ich den Platz nicht mehr wechseln. Evtl. hast du sie satt gefüttert? Dein Futter war vllt. nicht mehr interessant genug, hast du mit Lockstoffen rumprobiert? Hast du Einzelne Maden mitgefüttert? Etc..


----------



## feederbrassen (5. März 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Platzwechseln mache ich *nie,*ist mir zuviel rennerei.
Zeitlich begrenzt sind die Beißzeiten aber in der Tat auch bei uns.
2 - 2,5 Stunden ist das Zeitfenster groß,dann war es das .
Jedenfalls noch.


----------



## Trollwut (5. März 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Platzwechseln mache ich *nie,*ist mir zuviel rennerei.
> Zeitlich begrenzt sind die Beißzeiten aber in der Tat auch bei uns.
> 2 - 2,5 Stunden ist das Zeitfenster groß,dann war es das .
> Jedenfalls noch.



Ja, klar. Wenn du so oft Platz wechselst, dann nur minimale Ausrüstung. Ich kann alles problemlos mit einem Gang wies is ins Auto werfen und an die nächste Ecke fahren.

Ja, ab Wochenmitte solls wärmer werden #h


----------



## Carsten_ (6. März 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Den See mit dem Auto befahren *träum*
Ich muss schleppen...


----------



## feederbrassen (6. März 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Den See mit dem Auto befahren *träum*
> Ich muss schleppen...



Dito,
ist selbst mit einer fahrbaren Kiepe kein Zuckerschlecken.
Deshalb lass ich das auch.
Bin zum angeln am Wasser und nicht zum Schleppen.:q


----------



## ulli1958m (6. März 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Den Kaffeweisser-Tipp probier ich aus - Danke!


Besonders wirksam bei klaren Gewässern |rolleyes
Ausserdem ein Magnet für Ukels (Köderfische) im Kanal 

Da ich noch kein kaltwasserlösliches Pulver gefunde habe nehme ich in der kalten Jahreszeit die Milch aus dem Kühlschrank :m

|wavey:


----------



## feederbrassen (6. März 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Hast du mal Vitamelo/ Kälbermilchaufzuchtfutter  probiert ?


----------



## StegAttack (7. März 2016)

*AW: Feedern im zeitigen Frühjahr*

Ich habe die Würfe nicht immer exakt an die selbe Stelle gemacht. Das kann ich auch nicht wirklich. Mal etwas weiter nach hinte, mal eiinge Meter nach links oder rechts. Die Möglichkeit zur Überfütterung kann ich nicht gänzlich ausschließen, aber das Futter bestand war ohne Artikel angereichert. Gelegentlich habe ich zwei bis drei Maden in den Feederkorb gegeben. 

Das Futter war die ganze Session über das Selbe. Lockstoffe habe ich keine verwendet. Aber das werde ich beim nächsten Mal ausprobieren. Vorallem in längeren Beißflauten.


----------

